# Winter Kennels in Mexia



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Winter Kennels in Mexia TX? A trainer friend of mine is working with an 8 mo old pup from there.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll ask around. We do a lot of Lacy type functions in the Burnet area. Lots of folks live around there. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

The owners got the dog through a website/broker. No one can find any info on a Winter Kennel. It's a 6 mo old pup, has no idea what people are, is scared to death of everything. The trainer has been working with it daily and after 3 weeks still can't get eye contact. It has no food drive, doesn't know how to play. Sounds as though it was in a run all it's life. The owners have had it for 2 mos and don't know what to do now. They were not allowed to go to the kennel because they might bring in diseases, all the pups were 6 mos old because no one wants to house train or deal with a young puppy, blah blah blah. It looks nothing like the supposed parents. It's the owners' first gsd, an older couple. Sounds as though they got ripped off but they're afraid of what would happen to the dog if they returned it. All this for only $2195.00


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

Stosh said:


> The owners got the dog through a website/broker. No one can find any info on a Winter Kennel. It's a 6 mo old pup, has no idea what people are, is scared to death of everything. The trainer has been working with it daily and after 3 weeks still can't get eye contact. It has no food drive, doesn't know how to play. Sounds as though it was in a run all it's life. The owners have had it for 2 mos and don't know what to do now. They were not allowed to go to the kennel because they might bring in diseases, all the pups were 6 mos old because no one wants to house train or deal with a young puppy, blah blah blah. It looks nothing like the supposed parents. It's the owners' first gsd, an older couple. Sounds as though they got ripped off but they're afraid of what would happen to the dog if they returned it. All this for only $2195.00


I would say this is first and foremost bad breeding/genetics more than anything, second would be a lack of exposure. I was given a 7 month old mal that lived in a kennel his whole life, knew like 2 people, did not really interact with other dogs, and had never been in a house or really any building or on walks etc and he does not act like the dog you are describing at all. I had no problems transitioning him into my house outside of normal mal crazy stuff. 

I think these people got taken and are in a very poor/difficult situation. I deal with a lot of older couples and elderly people at work, and a dog like this is not for them. I don't expect the trainer will ever see THAT much progression due to the genetics.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's what the trainer is thinking too. She's worked with many rescues so she's experienced with dogs that have a variety of problems but she said she's never seen a dog like this- she says there's something way wrong with it. She's worried about liabilities for the couple as well as their safety. I'll tell her what you just wrote, thanks


----------



## shasha1020 (May 26, 2015)

*This type of post is not allowed on the public board and must always be sent to people in private. 

ADMIN*


----------

